

Huge Google Privacy Blunder Shares Your Docs Without Permission - ed
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/03/07/huge-google-privacy-blunder-shares-your-docs-without-permission/

======
vaksel
I'm guessing "cloud" is the new web2.0 for Arrington.

~~~
eddycole
Arrington didn't write this. Jason Kincaid did with contributions from Robin
Wauters.

~~~
gojomo
I would read it charitably as synecdoche: the part (Arrington) for the whole
(TechCrunch).

